# 189 Visa Refused - Seeking Advice



## maf (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa under 261313 (Software Engineer) category in Nov, 2013. Today, I received an email from CO officer that my visa request refused. I am seeking advice on this forum on how to proceed with my case.

Brief summary of events:

*1.	IELTS:* Took IELTS test in Dec 2012 and scored 7 or above in all modules

*2.	ACS Assessment:* I applied for ACS in April, 2013 and received ACS assessment letter in July, 2013. I have over 11 years of experience however applied for 8 years and 3 months as I didn’t have proof to show earlier employment. These comments were given in the letter.

“Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: XX/04 - XX/05 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX

Dates: XX/05 - XX/07 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX

Dates: XX/07 - XX/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX”

*3.	EOI:* I applied for EOI in Sep, 2013 and claimed for 65 points based on the below factors. I received invitation to apply for visa in Oct, 2013.

Age: 25
English Language Ability: 10
Level of educational qualification attained: 15
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia: 0
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas: 15
Total	65


*4.	Visa Application: * I lodged the visa application in Nov, 2013. I waited for case officer to be assigned but there was no communication from DIAC. In between, I received mail from Team 13 for submitting form 80 and 1221. I submitted these forms in Feb, 2014.

Today, CO contacted me for the first time and informed that the visa is refused. The reason provided was she has considered 4 year experience and evaluate the application. My points were reduced to 55 with 4 year experience. 

Friends, I am seeking your valuable advice in this situation. Appreciate if you can let me know the options like 
-	discussing the matter with CO
-	possibility of case review
-	refund the full/partial fees

Thanks and Regards,
MAF.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i am so sorry to hear that, man you had huge gabs between your IELTS, ACS assessment and it was really bad not to have all documents from all your employers, did you already pay the visa charge? you can appeal with new documents i guess or you can get re assessed for another job and claim state sponsorship


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

maf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa under 261313 (Software Engineer) category in Nov, 2013. Today, I received an email from CO officer that my visa request refused. I am seeking advice on this forum on how to proceed with my case.
> 
> ...


As per the ACS statement "The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313" i am sure the CO considered your work experience after that.. which comes up to i think at the time of your applying was a tag more than 4 years.. 

Just curious to know, please dont get me wrong but werent you aware that CO is only going to look at your ACS evaluation for your work experience?


----------



## maf (Feb 18, 2014)

anish13 said:


> As per the ACS statement "The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313" i am sure the CO considered your work experience after that.. which comes up to i think at the time of your applying was a tag more than 4 years..
> 
> Just curious to know, please dont get me wrong but werent you aware that CO is only going to look at your ACS evaluation for your work experience?


Unfortunately, I had overlooked this point.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Oct 2008 - Oct 2013 is 5 years for which you can claim 10 points. Considering you filed your EOI is Sep 2013, you had 4 years and 11 months (5 points). Sorry but I don't see anything wrong with the CO reducing 10 points for you. 

Not sure if they consider your experience at the time of EOI (in your case that would be 4 years 11 months) or at the time you get invited and lodge your application (that too would give you a max of 10 points).


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

maf said:


> Unfortunately, I had overlooked this point.


i am sure you can reapply. i dont think it will be taken against you. Cant you reapply again. i know its a long process but this forum is very positive and there are lot of people who are in the process of applying..


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn man. I am planning to sell my car to get these $7K Visa fees. it must suck to take ur money like that. They should refund you at least a portion of it.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't see anything incorrect with the refusal. You should reapply. Costly oversight, huh?


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Similar experience with my friend: just short by 1 month of assessed experience. The only difference is that he went for Visa 190 and the state rejected his sponsorship request because he only had 50 instead of 55 (state sponsorship would've given him the needed 5 pts). He didn't have to pay the visa application fee for his oversight.

As others have said, consider trying again. All the best.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, the fee is not for the visa, the fee is for checking the file. Somebody needs to be payed for the work, whether your file is correct or not. So will be hard to get a refund.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

maf said:


> Unfortunately, I had overlooked this point.



I can feel the pain and disappointment you are going through but this is the second such incident in the last week where an applicant has overlooked what ACS has mentioned in the assessment letter, boss it is clearly mentioned that you are skilled only after Oct 2008 so you can only claim points for the experience after that.


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years 4 months on date of application) and qualification was highly relevant. 

The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment.

Should i withdraw application? I never heard of such thing with job code assessed by Vetassess.

Seniors, please advise.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Did he ask you to withdraw? You still have 65 points with the deduction.
There was a case recently similar to yours, and the CO asked the permission to deduct the points but still processed the file, since he would have been invited anyway with lesser points.

So, I guess if you do not drop to 60 points, your file will not be refused.


----------



## rickyjames123 (Feb 14, 2014)

same problem guys............


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

rickyjames123 said:


> same problem guys............


Sorry to hear that. Can you share your story?


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Did he ask you to withdraw? You still have 65 points with the deduction.
> There was a case recently similar to yours, and the CO asked the permission to deduct the points but still processed the file, since he would have been invited anyway with lesser points.
> 
> So, I guess if you do not drop to 60 points, your file will not be refused.


Thanks. He has just send an email and has not asked to withdraw the case. But i am confused as to next steps as this has come as shocker for me. I would be down to 65 points. 
But if I withdraw and reapply skills select will still give 5 points for my experience in new EOI which is relevant as per VETASSESS and i will stand again at 70 points.


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

Nandkumar said:


> Thanks. He has just send an email and has not asked to withdraw the case. But i am confused as to next steps as this has come as shocker for me. I would be down to 65 points.
> But if I withdraw and reapply skills select will still give 5 points for my experience in new EOI which is relevant as per VETASSESS and i will stand again at 70 points.


I've seen somewhere on skillselect that if your points are reduced and even if you qualify (have more or equal to 60 points), the visa is rejected anyway.
I can not find this information right now, but google it.


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

Nandkumar said:


> Thanks. He has just send an email and has not asked to withdraw the case. But i am confused as to next steps as this has come as shocker for me. I would be down to 65 points.
> But if I withdraw and reapply skills select will still give 5 points for my experience in new EOI which is relevant as per VETASSESS and i will stand again at 70 points.


So you would rather be granted on 70 points and wait for another 2 months rather than be granted now with only 65?

Dude it doesn'tmatter. A grant is a grant. no matter what the score is


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

irrara said:


> I've seen somewhere on skillselect that if your points are reduced and even if you qualify (have more or equal to 60 points), the visa is rejected anyway.
> I can not find this information right now, but google it.


I find it hard to believe that. One person from this forum had tthe same situation. CO emailed him that he would adjust his experience and his points from 65 to 60. The applicant said ok. A few hours later the CO released the grant.


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't mind a grant at 60 points. I just don't visa to be rejected for this reason. I claimed 70 points based on VETASSESS letter and CO feels 5 points shouldn't be given. Even i withdraw and submit again, skill select again would give 5 points for my experience as system calculates points on relevance of experience. And as per vetassess letter, I have 3 years of relevant experience.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If you withdraw you will still lose the fee. So what's the catch? Ask your CO if the point reduction is a reason for not issuing the visa.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

irrara said:


> I've seen somewhere on skillselect that if your points are reduced and even if you qualify (have more or equal to 60 points), the visa is rejected anyway.
> I can not find this information right now, but google it.


You are right. This is mentioned in the website somewhere. 



rein_marco said:


> I find it hard to believe that. One person from this forum had tthe same situation. CO emailed him that he would adjust his experience and his points from 65 to 60. The applicant said ok. A few hours later the CO released the grant.


This is a case where CO has been sympathetic. As I explained in another thread also, if you are allowed to do this people can cheat the system. What's preventing 60 pointers from claiming 90 points and getting an earlier invitation in this case?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm sure the CO's also take into consideration the occupation itself when deciding whether to refuse or just go ahead and still issue a grant.

Take for example someone with 70 points under 2613 (high demand occupation). If the person over claimed there and deserved just 60 points, it totally makes sense to refuse the visa. However, if the person might have over claimed by say 5 points, they might have still got an invite in the same round even with 65 points so I guess they might be sympathetic in such a case.

For occupation code 2212, just 293 slots have been used up out of a possible 900, so I'm quite certain anyone with 60 and above would get an invite right away so the CO might still issue a grant. But, you never know who the CO is and what view they might take so there's still a risk involved.


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> You are right. This is mentioned in the website somewhere.
> 
> This is a case where CO has been sympathetic. As I explained in another thread also, if you are allowed to do this people can cheat the system. What's preventing 60 pointers from claiming 90 points and getting an earlier invitation in this case?


I applied in 2012 and overlooked a confusion with the Australian education selection dropdown. The CO was very sympathetic and told me that she can adjust and continue working on my file if I can produce 5 more points in any way. For example: Partner experience or language proficiency etc. But I couldn't do that, so the CO refunded in 2 weeks time. 

I guess it completely depends on your CO because they know the rules and what extensions they can give to you out of those.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> However, if the person might have over claimed by say 5 points, they might have still got an invite in the same round even with 65 points so I guess they might be sympathetic in such a case.


However I don't think there's any logical or ethical reason to deny someone else's chance just based on a "might". Over claiming just '5' points is not something simple. It could be a matter of someone getting their PR by cheating the system and some other genuine guy who deserves it more never getting it.



rahulreshu said:


> For occupation code 2212, just 293 slots have been used up out of a possible 900, so I'm quite certain anyone with 60 and above would get an invite right away so the CO might still issue a grant. But, you never know who the CO is and what view they might take so there's still a risk involved.


You are quite wrong here. There is no gurantee that someone with 60 points would get an invitation straight away even if your occupation belongs to one of the unfilled occupations. This is because there is a cap for each invitation round as well. Say for an example 100 invitations are sent per round. If there are 100 people with 60 points from low filled occupations who lodged their EOIs before you, then you would not get an invitation if you also have 60 points.

There are people in this forum with 60 points and belong to those unfilled occupations, who did not get an invitation straight away.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

mhaqs said:


> I applied in 2012 and overlooked a confusion with the Australian education selection dropdown. The CO was very sympathetic and told me that she can adjust and continue working on my file if I can produce 5 more points in any way. For example: Partner experience or language proficiency etc. But I couldn't do that, so the CO refunded in 2 weeks time.


This is what I'm talking about. CO was sympathetic to give you a chance to collect 5 points by other means. But If you can't the right thing is to refuse the visa.


----------



## olways (Sep 3, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> You are right. This is mentioned in the website somewhere.
> 
> This is a case where CO has been sympathetic. As I explained in another thread also, if you are allowed to do this people can cheat the system. What's preventing 60 pointers from claiming 90 points and getting an earlier invitation in this case?


What do you mean by cheating the system? The guy claimed points based on what he has on VETASSESS letter. That's what is considered when filing for EOI. The letter says that he has three years of relevant work experience and that's what he stated. How is this called cheating?
Also, don't be that negative and don't negate other people's opinion even if you know that you are absolutely right. Show more understanding and give encouraging advice.



irrara said:


> I've seen somewhere on skillselect that if your points are reduced and even if you qualify (have more or equal to 60 points), the visa is rejected anyway.
> I can not find this information right now, but google it.


Irrara, you should read it once again. It says it might get refused, not necessarily refused. Also, in his case he did not overstate anything. He claimed only what he has on his Vetassess outcome.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

maf said:


> Dear Friends, I have applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa under 261313 (Software Engineer) category in Nov, 2013. Today, I received an email from CO officer that my visa request refused. I am seeking advice on this forum on how to proceed with my case. Brief summary of events: 1.	IELTS: Took IELTS test in Dec 2012 and scored 7 or above in all modules 2.	ACS Assessment: I applied for ACS in April, 2013 and received ACS assessment letter in July, 2013. I have over 11 years of experience however applied for 8 years and 3 months as I didn&#146;t have proof to show earlier employment. These comments were given in the letter. &#147;Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: XX/04 - XX/05 (0yrs 7mths) Position: Software Engineer Employer: XXXX Country: XXXX Dates: XX/05 - XX/07 (2yrs 0mths) Position: Software Engineer Employer: XXXX Country: XXXX Dates: XX/07 - XX/13 (5yrs 7mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer Employer: XXXX Country: XXXX&#148; 3.	EOI: I applied for EOI in Sep, 2013 and claimed for 65 points based on the below factors. I received invitation to apply for visa in Oct, 2013. Age: 25 English Language Ability: 10 Level of educational qualification attained: 15 Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia: 0 Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas: 15 Total	65 4.	Visa Application: I lodged the visa application in Nov, 2013. I waited for case officer to be assigned but there was no communication from DIAC. In between, I received mail from Team 13 for submitting form 80 and 1221. I submitted these forms in Feb, 2014. Today, CO contacted me for the first time and informed that the visa is refused. The reason provided was she has considered 4 year experience and evaluate the application. My points were reduced to 55 with 4 year experience. Friends, I am seeking your valuable advice in this situation. Appreciate if you can let me know the options like -	discussing the matter with CO -	possibility of case review -	refund the full/partial fees Thanks and Regards, MAF.



Hi maf,

I went through the exact same scenario with ACS experience and got rejected!
No point in talking to the Co. Had tried all that but no use.
So decided to apply for SS and went for it again .
I had seen cases where the CO considers all the exp! But we were not in luck I see .
Don't give up! Look at other options to make up lost points and go for it!
Higher ielts or SS 190.
All the best!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

olways said:


> What do you mean by cheating the system?


If you claim more points than you have deliberately and get your invitation and get your PR, then that's cheating the system.




olways said:


> The guy claimed points based on what he has on VETASSESS letter. That's what is considered when filing for EOI. The letter says that he has three years of relevant work experience and that's what he stated. How is this called cheating?


What's your point? When did I say he cheated? I only pointed out why DIBP has mentioned that if you over-claim your points your visa might get rejected. The logical reasoning behind this is that if such a rule is not there people can cheat the system.



olways said:


> Also, don't be that negative and don't negate other people's opinion even if you know that you are absolutely right. Show more understanding and give encouraging advice.


I'm just stating out the facts. No one wants false information. I respect everyone's opinions. This is not a place to tell people what they want to hear. They should have correct information whether they like it or not, so that they can make the important life changing decisions that they are going to make. 

Seriously mate, I have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys,

I am not cheating by over claiming points. My vetassess letter clearly states that 3 years is relevant from Oct 2010 till date. While filling EOI, I state that experience from Oct 2010 is related to nominated occupation. The system calculates 5 points if experience is more than 3 years. 

The system should reduce 1 year and give zero points or Vetassess letter should clearly state that only 2 years can be claimed. 

What is my fault, i have just inputted whatever i have received from vetassess while filing EOI. If i don't put one year as relevant while filing EOI that would be lying not now.


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

Nandkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am not cheating by over claiming points. My vetassess letter clearly states that 3 years is relevant from Oct 2010 till date. While filling EOI, I state that experience from Oct 2010 is related to nominated occupation. The system calculates 5 points if experience is more than 3 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Nandkumar may I ask when did you see your files turn fromrrequired to received? I filed my 189 around the same date as you and my files turned to received on Feb 13 but I don't have a CO yet. Thanks


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

rein_marco said:


> Hi Nandkumar may I ask when did you see your files turn fromrrequired to received? I filed my 189 around the same date as you and my files turned to received on Feb 13 but I don't have a CO yet. Thanks


Received on 13 Feb. CO Communication on 20th Feb.


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

Nandkumar said:


> Received on 13 Feb. CO Communication on 20th Feb.


Thanks. I wonder when will I have mine.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Nandkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am not cheating by over claiming points. My vetassess letter clearly states that 3 years is relevant from Oct 2010 till date. While filling EOI, I state that experience from Oct 2010 is related to nominated occupation. The system calculates 5 points if experience is more than 3 years.
> 
> ...


Totally understandable mate. You have made a genuine mistake and CO should consider that. 

However, what's preventing from someone else doing a similar thing deliberately and claiming he made a mistake? Which is why DIBP has a policy regarding such cases. I'm just trying to point out why such a policy is there. I'm not saying you or anyone else cheated.

I hope you will get a postive outcome for your application. Hopefully, your CO will guide you. It is difficult for anyone else to come to a conclusion on what is going to happen. Logically, if you cannot collect 5 more points from any other method, you visa application might get rejected.


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

*CO reduced work experience*

I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years 4 months on date of application) and qualification was highly relevant. 

The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment. 

My points reduce to 65 if that happens but will it result in rejection of my visa application?

I never heard of such thing with job code assessed by Vetassess.

Seniors, please advise.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I understand you might feel helpless, but you should save yourself the confusion. When you post duplicate threads, you might become more confused than you are. Seniors like shel and people like Alnaibii gave good suggestions there. 

Don't overclaim and save yourself the risk of rejection. I guess it doesn't matter if the points are reduced but again it's my two cents. You should choose the best option for you.

Duplicate Post - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-refused-seeking-advice-2.html#post3204433


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

Nandkumar said:


> I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years 4 months on date of application) and qualification was highly relevant. The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment. My points reduce to 65 if that happens but will it result in rejection of my visa application? I never heard of such thing with job code assessed by Vetassess. Seniors, please advise.


This happens and it's normAl.
I had the same case.
Reply to the CO giving permission to reduce points and you could get your grant immediately if all other documents uploaded already!
All the best


----------



## maf (Feb 18, 2014)

*Response from CO*

Dear All,

Last week, I have sent an email to CO after carefully reviewing the rejection reason. I asked her to reconsider my case and if required I can provide additional/support documents for .

She replied me back stating that:

"no further assessment can be undertaken at this office in relation to this visa application. Your review rights are provided in the notification letter, and the Migration Review Tribunal information brochure has also been provided with your notification letter. You can also find additional information regarding the Migration Review Tribunal at the following web address: [cannot post URL here]

If you would like further information or wish to apply for skill select again please visit [cannot post URL here]

Please note if you are re-invited to apply, your invitation date will change and therefore you may be eligible for points you were not eligible for this application. Please note the pass mark for the 189 skilled (independent) is still 60 points."

Requesting experts on this forum to please suggest the way forward:

- should I contact Migration Review Tribunal? 
- ask CO to refund the fees paid full/partial.

Regards,
MAF


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

maf said:


> Dear All, Last week, I have sent an email to CO after carefully reviewing the rejection reason. I asked her to reconsider my case and if required I can provide additional/support documents for . She replied me back stating that: "no further assessment can be undertaken at this office in relation to this visa application. Your review rights are provided in the notification letter, and the Migration Review Tribunal information brochure has also been provided with your notification letter. You can also find additional information regarding the Migration Review Tribunal at the following web address: [cannot post URL here] If you would like further information or wish to apply for skill select again please visit [cannot post URL here] Please note if you are re-invited to apply, your invitation date will change and therefore you may be eligible for points you were not eligible for this application. Please note the pass mark for the 189 skilled (independent) is still 60 points." Requesting experts on this forum to please suggest the way forward: - should I contact Migration Review Tribunal? - ask CO to refund the fees paid full/partial. Regards, MAF


Unfortunately since ACS only specified the years of experience that can be credited to you, DIBP is only using your ACS as reference for work experience. They are not the authorized body to assess your other documents so they can't give you more points. So it's not DIBP you should be submitting additional documents to to claim more points but rather based on CO reply, you don't have assessed experience document from ACS so that's it.

As for refund, I can't say. As many members here have commented, COs are paid with the visa fee to perform the assessment. You can try to request for partial refund as work has already been done in reviewing your application so I'm not sure how likely it is to get a full refund.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Nandkumar said:


> I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years 4 months on date of application) and qualification was highly relevant.
> 
> The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of such thing either. Also I have never seen anywhere with relevant information for this kind of interpretation of the assessment letter.

At least ACS would give clear indication as from what date the applicant's experience is considered as skilled, but not the other assessment bodies. It would be unfair to any applicant if they can not believe what is said in the assessment result letter.

But maybe it won't work arguing with CO's. Hope you would be able to communicate with them, have your points reduced to 65 and still get the grant.

All the best.


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

*Grant !!!*

Guys, the speculation over my visa is over. Me and my wife have received the grant today morning and we are on cloud 9 now.

I received an email from my CO today stating that they won’t consider 5 points for my work experience. It stated that it was inadvertent mistake and brings my score to 65. Even at 65, it does not have any material effect as my visa application would have gone through same cycle and timelines. The CO asked for my consent to reduce my 5 points.

I replied that I give consent and my visa was granted in next 10 mins. Super day for me and my wife, We are going to Melbourne soon.

People who get into trouble or make mistakes, please don’t lose hope. If you are genuine and are not cheating the system, you will get fruits for you labor sooner or later.

BEST LUCK TO ALL OZ ASPIRANTS AND THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR KIND ADVICE !!!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Makes sense... if reducing your 5 points would have still got an invite at the same time you got your original invite, no reason to refuse your visa. Thankfully, good sense prevailed!

Something that still doesn't make sense... why would the CO consider just 2 years out of your 3 when your letter stated that all years were relevant?

Weird... why does the CO need to ask for your consent to reduce 5 points?

Congrats anyways!!



Nandkumar said:


> Guys, the speculation over my visa is over. Me and my wife have received the grant today morning and we are on cloud 9 now.
> 
> I received an email from my CO today stating that they won’t consider 5 points for my work experience. It stated that it was inadvertent mistake and brings my score to 65. Even at 65, it does not have any material effect as my visa application would have gone through same cycle and timelines. The CO asked for my consent to reduce my 5 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Nandkumar said:


> Guys, the speculation over my visa is over. Me and my wife have received the grant today morning and we are on cloud 9 now.
> 
> I received an email from my CO today stating that they won’t consider 5 points for my work experience. It stated that it was inadvertent mistake and brings my score to 65. Even at 65, it does not have any material effect as my visa application would have gone through same cycle and timelines. The CO asked for my consent to reduce my 5 points.
> 
> ...


Great news mate. Congratulations.


----------



## jacknicole (Feb 3, 2014)

I had the same scenario but fortunately my visa is granted on 1st April 2014. So my experience is "its all depends on your CO and documentation"


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been assigned a CO and have been asked to go for medical (already done) and PCC (in progress). I never knew that applications can get rejected at this stage. My CO has requested more documents regarding my work and I have submitted few salary slips (not all) and tax forms. I am under the impression that the application will be approved for sure considering the fact that none of us have medical or PCC issues. Am I celebrating too early?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Indian_Guy said:


> Am I celebrating too early?


Yes. Wait for the grant to come through.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

hi friends,

I got invitation to apply visa few days ago but i have few doubts:-

how to show experience proof that I gained after ACS was completed. Because including the experience that i gained after ACS letter was issued, i have 60 points exactly and accordingly i got the invitation.

ACS - 29th April, Australia experience - 3.1 years ( 10 points), Indian experience (2 years 5 months) but i gained more 7 months experience when i got invitation and my 60 points were completed

Please advise.

thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I got invitation to apply visa few days ago but i have few doubts:-
> 
> ...


You are posting in the wrong thread. If this is related to queries post invitation, please post it in the relevant thread titled something like "180-190 EOI invitation holders".


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Nandkumar said:


> Guys, the speculation over my visa is over. Me and my wife have received the grant today morning and we are on cloud 9 now.
> 
> I received an email from my CO today stating that they won’t consider 5 points for my work experience. It stated that it was inadvertent mistake and brings my score to 65. Even at 65, it does not have any material effect as my visa application would have gone through same cycle and timelines. The CO asked for my consent to reduce my 5 points.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

rahulk.4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I got invitation to apply visa few days ago but i have few doubts:-
> 
> ...


Get a service letter and payslips from your employer and forward them to the CO.


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

maf said:


> 1.	IELTS: Took IELTS test in Dec 2012 and scored 7 or above in all modules


Friends, how long is IELTS score valid? Isn't it only for 2 years? If so, he is gonna lose more points rt? On that note, is he still eligible to reapply? Shouldn't he take the test again!!?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tuttu said:


> Friends, how long is IELTS score valid? Isn't it only for 2 years? If so, he is gonna lose more points rt? On that note, is he still eligible to reapply? Shouldn't he take the test again!!?



As far as I know IELTS is now valid for 3 years.


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> As far as I know IELTS is now valid for 3 years.


Ok.. Me to heard/read so somewhere, but not sure though.. I would suggest to cross check that once and if that's applicable for those who got that in 2012, like in this case..just to be sure and not to overlook this one, this time..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

leozzy8845 said:


> *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* here?


Your profile says you're British ... then you say "to us" as if you represent All Australians 


Go lobby your MP or whatever politician to cease the skilled migrant program if you want ...... but until then, whether you like it or not, migrants will keep coming in by the plane load ....... 


Moreover, studying in Australia is a plus but was never a requirement to migration ..... The "purpose" to get there is to work, lead a better life and contribute to the society.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

on another post you're still applying for PR, so you're not even Australian ..... LMAO .. so what does "us" mean? Racist wanna-be-Australian immigrants ?


----------



## sand_dunes (Mar 9, 2018)

*Need clarification*

All,'


This is very painful for me to write here .My wife and i have been planning to migrate to Australia for more than 2 years now and worst part is we hired an agent 

We were told that we are eligible for 70 points and we were .. i hate to say that we were naive and believed our agent that we are eligible for 5 points for Australian study even though neither of us have been to Australia before 

All other things being equal like PTE for English knowledge ,points for age and work experience and skill assessment by ACS we applied 

We got invite and applied for visa and now we have got an email asking for among other things Police verification and some work related documents and also for proof of Australian study ..

Now we are realising that our agent has sold us lemons so what can we do now 
1.Withdraw the application and lose approx $3000 which was big part of savings
2.Tell the authorities that our agent mislead us and try again with 65 points if so should we reapply again 

With the waiting times now going through the roof we really dont see any light at the tunnel


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sand_dunes said:


> All,'
> 
> 
> This is very painful for me to write here .My wife and i have been planning to migrate to Australia for more than 2 years now and worst part is we hired an agent
> ...


You should withdraw the application asap
You have no other recourse.
If you don’t withdraw your application , it will anyways be rejected, but also you may face a ban from applying for a few years

If you are allowed to withdraw, without any ban, then you can lodge another EOI and hope to get an invite with correct points 

But proceed ahead only if you can get 70-75 points as with just 65 points you are just wasting money which you are already short of 

Read my opening post carefully in my thread, the link is given in my signature on the expenses involved in migration and then take a decision to proceed 

Don’t take an emotional decision and throw good money after bad
Every rainbow doesn’t have a pot of gold at the end of it and Australian rainbow certainly doesn’t 
I have seen managers earning 4-5 million salary in india, pumping gas, stocking shelves and driving über to survive in Australia after migrating 


Cheers


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sand_dunes said:


> All,'
> 
> 
> This is very painful for me to write here .My wife and i have been planning to migrate to Australia for more than 2 years now and worst part is we hired an agent
> ...


Is he/she a MARA agent? Did the agent lodge the application for you?

If so, I think you can lodge a complaint with MARA.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sand_dunes said:


> All,'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with NB above, withdrawing is preferable to having a permanent record of visa refusal. 

Is the agent was a MARA agent, report them to OMARA. Perhaps try to get some recourse through your agent too, and name and shame em if need be. 

What is your points breakdown, there might be scope to increase your points score via English for example. 

Can't imagine the bitter pill this must be, but you two will bounce back. All the best.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sand_dunes said:


> All,'
> 
> 
> This is very painful for me to write here .My wife and i have been planning to migrate to Australia for more than 2 years now and worst part is we hired an agent
> ...


Withdrawing is the only solution. 

Check if your agent is Mara registered. You can use the find agent search as well. Usually agents are registered with the owner's name. If yes, complain asap.

https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------

